# Giant defy 5 2014 or raleigh revenio 1.0 2014



## 13yearoldbiker (Aug 10, 2013)

Hello i was wondering which would be a better road bike i am looking for a road bike that gets me the farthest for my dollar I have $750 out of my hard earned money. So i was wondering out of the two which were the best. Backstory is i ride about 100-200miles week on a average I also do some raceing and would like to do more. the longgest ive every been in a saddle is 70miles but i would like to be able to go 124 if i have the time and the bikes right.(type of racing would be criterum, road race)


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Given your user ID, if you really are 13 years old, chances are good that you're going to grow some more. In which case, I'd question spending $750 on a road bike right now. 

Might be better to find a reputable LBS selling used. You could find a perfectly acceptable bike for less that'll get you through the next couple of years. And going that route will get you some sizing. fit assistance.

Re: the bikes, I can't find the specs for either of the 2014 models, but suspect they'll be close to what the 2013's are. If you decide to still go new, test ride both bikes back to back and pick whichever fits/ feels the best. The specs are so close that the minor differences hardly matter.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

I grew almost an entire foot between the ages of 13 and 23. My advice to you would be to join a bicycle co-op and build your own bike up from scratch. If that option isn't available to you, then have some bike savvy person assist you in your search on Craigslist for a used bicycle.


----------



## 13yearoldbiker (Aug 10, 2013)

I am a really savvy person in bikes to I know alot about them and how to fix them too. BUt i have also thought about building a bike too its just if i were to do that i would build a carbon bike. I am also 5'8'' now and will gow to be 5'11'' as my dads height my mom is 5'5'' and i have an inseam of about 32'' and ride the same size bike as my dad so the size wouldnt really be and issue.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

13yearoldbiker said:


> I am a really savvy person in bikes to I know alot about them and how to fix them too. BUt i have also thought about building a bike too its just if i were to do that i would build a carbon bike. I am also 5'8'' now and will gow to be 5'11'' as my dads height my mom is 5'5'' and i have an inseam of about 32'' and ride the same size bike as my dad so the size wouldnt really be and issue.


IMO, if you're truly bike savvy, then buying used is the wisest option for you. You can always locate a larger frame, later. A frame upon which, you can transfer the components from the original used frame. This should well accommodate your growing body, until you're finished growing. IMO, that would be the most appropriate time to seriously consider either the Raleigh Revenio, or the Giant Defy as viable road bike options.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

13yearoldbiker said:


> I am a really savvy person in bikes to I know alot about them and how to fix them too. BUt i have also thought about building a bike too its just if i were to do that i would build a carbon bike. *I am also 5'8'' now and will gow to be 5'11''* as my dads height my mom is 5'5'' and i have an inseam of about 32'' and ride the same size bike as my dad so the *size wouldnt really be and issue*.


Aside from predicting the future, depending on how you're proportioned, the size bike you buy now may (or may not) be an issue. 

I'll stay with advising against investing $750 now and look used in the interim. A good, used bike isn't going to hold you back from attaining your goals, and if you do outgrow it, there's minimal investment lost. _Just make sure it fits!_


----------



## 13yearoldbiker (Aug 10, 2013)

I have a road bike now its a really nice road bike now its a panasonic dx 1000 and is a six speed so its diffuclt to find the same type of space in the back and with the down tube on mine being so small its hard to transfer now and still be able to ride my road bike.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

13yearoldbiker said:


> I have a road bike now its a really nice road bike now its a panasonic dx 1000 and is a six speed so its diffuclt to find the same type of space in the back and with the down tube on mine being so small its hard to transfer now and still be able to ride my road bike.


I'm not sure I'm following you here, but if you're saying your bike is 6 speed and you want more, a used bike will get you that. Your bike is probably not worth the cost to upgrade, but (as I said) for the next couple of years, a good, used bike will fill your needs.


----------



## rgarneau (Sep 8, 2013)

13yearoldbiker said:


> Hello i was wondering which would be a better road bike i am looking for a road bike that gets me the farthest for my dollar I have $750 out of my hard earned money. So i was wondering out of the two which were the best. Backstory is i ride about 100-200miles week on a average I also do some raceing and would like to do more. the longgest ive every been in a saddle is 70miles but i would like to be able to go 124 if i have the time and the bikes right.(type of racing would be criterum, road race)


Not sure where you live (I live in the Atlanta area), but I have a Raleigh Ravinio 1.0 that I am considering selling. I had a motorcycle accident in 2000 and as a result have horrible back problems which makes bike riding a challenge for any duration. It's about 2 years old and is in immaculate condition. I have kept it inside the whole time. I have only ridden it three times and it includes Aero bars, Sigma 509 road computer and water bottle.

Make me an offer if you're interested.

Richard


----------



## 13yearoldbiker (Aug 10, 2013)

What size is the bike? Could you send pictures please? Would you be able to ship the bike if I payed?


----------

